# Subclinical hypo with graves



## StacyAr (Nov 10, 2012)

. Was diagnosed with Graves less than two years ago.

So I was feeling okay but gained five lbs in two weeks and a bit tired. Went for blood work, and my levels were as follows. Now off the methamizole but suddenly feeling symptomatic. Tired, hazy, weird dreams, no energy. And worse than when I was on the methamizole. Been off it three weeks.

TSH 4.970 6 months prior 0.901. Range 0.270-4.200 UIU/ml

Ft4 0.955. 6 months prior 0.885. Range 0.820-1.770 Ng/dl

Are these levels even off enough to feel badly? I've never been hypo, is this normal to feel this way while subclinically mildly hypo? Please, any advice?


----------



## StacyAr (Nov 10, 2012)

Also eyes burning all day. Anyone heard of this?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

They most certainly are off enough for you to feel badly. This is an awful disease. Have you considered ablation? And have you seen an ophthalmologist?


----------



## StacyAr (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm so bummed. My endo is the best in an hour radius. Seems surprised I feel bad. Thank you for validating it.

No eye dr yet, this eye burning is brand new.

I was stable on the methamizole. And I'm nursing and have two youngins so no ablation now.

Question, weird vivid dreams and very broken sleep. A symptom or no?


----------



## StacyAr (Nov 10, 2012)

To clarify I was stable on the methamizole till a month ago.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Ft4 0.955. 6 months prior 0.885. Range 0.820-1.770 Ng/dl


You are hypo - your endo is keeping you hypo. My endo kept me hypo and my body hurt all the time.

Does you endo ever do antibodies testing?

If you choose ablation - choose surgical removal and you will stabilize faster. Plus with 2 small kids around the house - I would not risk exposure to RAI


----------



## StacyAr (Nov 10, 2012)

I asked for antibody testing and he wouldn't do it, grrrr. If he calls with the bloodwork personally I will demand to know why not. Otherwise I have an appt with him in two months and will insist in person, and maybe hit up my gp in the meantime, but since I'm under an endos care he may refuse as well. 

Back and legs hurt ALL THE TIME, is that common or unrelated?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Your body hurts because you are hypo. I felt that the Tapazole had a part in it as well but it might just be because you are hypo. You may want to also have your Ferritin checked which can cause pain and RLS. I had low Ferritin during my leg pains as well as low D.

While on anti thyroid med's you need to dose yourself by your Free's which is the same as when on replacement med's.

I can't understand why endo's keep ppl in a hypo state - it baffles me.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Very much a symptom. It's all about the hormones; thyroid (thyroxine) being one of many in our bodies!

Sending hugs,


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I agree with joplin, you are definitely hypo and that stinks. When I'm in the depths of hypo my body kind of aches all over (esp. my back and shoulders) and I have very poor sleep, even though I'm exhausted all day long. Did the doctor take you off of the methamizole after seeing your recent labs?


----------

